# 4 star ratings slowly driving me towards doom



## the_radioactive (Feb 2, 2015)

I know many people have ranted about the rating system before but I wanted to put my thoughts out there as well. A number of things made me realize that my ratings are suffering definitely through no fault of mine, and I'm sure others have experienced the same.
I had an extremely satisfied pax say that I deserved 5 stars for sure. Now that's great news for me, but it tells me even if he has no complaints, he's obviously rated drivers 4 stars.
Second incident. I drove for just a couple rides one Friday and both pax had a great experience. I chatted with them, we laughed and enjoyed the ride. Now there's no reason these guys wouldn't give me 5 stars. But I notice that my rating had dropped the next day. That means they probably gave a 4 thinking that's fine.
Sometimes I ask the pax to do me a favor and give me a 5, but this is not always possible. Also I sometimes feel asking them so, makes you feel desperate and might actually invite a lower rating!
My rating is somewhere around 4.5 now, after a month and about 50 or so rides. I'm just waiting for that email from Uber scolding me.
Please, Uber fix this! I don't feel I deserve to be deactivated because of this! I'm about to go back to school and Uber will be my only source of income for a while!


----------



## Ext7484 (Feb 22, 2015)

i sent them email... but they sent me a list of thing hat they believe will make the passenger happy... Well, the truth is, the passenger thought that 4 stars in uber like 4 stars on yelp or netflix movie.. they didnt know that 4 stars they gave will get the driver fired...


----------

